# Seasons greetings..



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Holiday Greetings to Everyone I wanted to send a holiday greeting to my friends here, but it is so difficult in today's world to know exactly what to say without potentially causing offence. So I met with my solicitor this morning and on his advice Iwish to say the following:

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for anenvironmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non-addictive,gender neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced with the most enjoyable traditions of religious persuasion or secular practices of yourchoice with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions ofothers, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all.

I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated time in recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2007, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make our country great (not to imply that England is necessarily greater than any other country :lol: ) and without regard to the race, creed, colour, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of their wishes.

By accepting this greeting, you are accepting these terms: This greeting is subject to clarification or withdrawal. It is freely transferable with no alteration to the original greeting. It implies no promiseby the wisher to actually implement any of the wishes for her/himself or others and is void where prohibited by law, and is revocable at the sole discretion ofthe wisher. This wish is warranted to perform as expected within the usual application of good tidings for a period of one year or until the issuance of asubsequent holiday greeting, whichever comes first, and warranty is limited to replacement of this wish or issuance of a new wish at the sole discretion ofthe wisher.

Disclaimer# 7645654: No trees were harmed in the sending of this message; however, asignificant number of electrons were slightly inconvenienced.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

3333


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey, I never sulk. I may pout a little, but that's to be expected when everyone dares to start disagreeing with me!

Actually, I have got the hump a little. I just rang up my girlfriend who is back home for Christmas in Oz. And it's very 'warm' over there apparently. Hmmm. It's -6,00000000000 here.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Xmas has its origins in the Greek language, for Christ. Christmas itself is traditionally a pagan festival, roots in Persia. So happy Christmas on all these levels!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Hey, I never sulk. I may pout a little, but that's to be expected when everyone dares to start disagreeing with me!
> 
> Actually, I have got the hump a little. I just rang up my girlfriend who is back home for Christmas in Oz. And it's very 'warm' over there apparently. Hmmm. It's -6,00000000000 here.


It is very hot over here at the moment!

I got a laugh out of your message :lol:

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Christmas itself is traditionally a pagan festival, roots in Persia.


Christmas as far as I know is a transformation of Saturnalia a feast at which the Romans commemorated the dedication of the temple of the god Saturn.

I guess there is a Persian link also, and even a babylonian link to Christmas but I just go with the Saturnalia connection because that is the most obvious pagan connection to Christmas. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturnalia
http://www.holidays.net/christmas/story.htm

Anyway I personally don't worship Saturn, so I will just say happy December 25th  .


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Well, may I say, I have enjoyed our debates here, and though Martin, you can be a BEAST of a male, you always make me laugh.

And peace, shalom, paix, paz, et al., to all.

LOL. Martin, you could make a fortune with a greeting card like that. I'd buy them and send them out. "No trees were harmed ..." LOL

Really, let's have a fine year. 2007. Can't believe it. :shock:

Cheers to all.
Love,
Dreamer


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Bah Bloody Humbug.

I WANT TO ENJOY CHRISTMAS BUT I'M SO EFFING MISERABLE!!!!!!!!!

Why does this sh*t always strike when you're meant to be enjoying something - so much pressure - I've not sent one card or bought one present yet. AAAGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Sorry to be such a Scrooge, I wish you all a very merry christmas, honestly I do.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I was pretty depressed about christmas until i read martin's post. So your christmas greeting did cheer me up.

I do enjoy your basterdness quite abit .


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Martin, you intractable little rascal, you! That was bloody hilarious! And true...oh so true.

A Merry Christmas to you too!

s.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep...It is hot over here in Oz at the moment...wouldn't feel like Christmas if it wasn't over 30 degrees and you didn't get sunburnt.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!

It will be for me...my first one as a mum...I'm loving it!!!!

I love this time of year!!!!!!


----------

